# Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что-нибудь не очень зловредное от боли



## Андреeй (10 Сен 2011)

Катадолон? Нимесил? Мовалис? Артрофоон? Это то, что я перепробовал. Катадолон, как мне показалось, не подействовал, возможно, я слишком многого от него хотел. С мовалисом такая же история. Вольтарен кушал 7 дней, он заметно снижал боль, но, как пишут, уж очень вредный. Сейчас сижу на артрофооне, он, как мне сказал доктор, безвредный, но боль не снимает, поэтому иногда приходится добавлять в свой рацион нимесил.


----------



## Asper (10 Сен 2011)

Если вы хотите получить [квалифицированный] ответ на ваш вопрос (указаный в названии темы) и не навредить себе, вам необходимо выполнить следующее (проявить себя волшебником):

1. перевести общение из виртуального в реальное (предлагаю вам согласовать с администраторами форума выезд врачей форума к вам на дом);

2. если нет возможности осуществить п.1:
2.1. указать «диагноз [заболевания]»;
2.2. указать, какой у вас тип боли (ноцицептивная или нейропатическая, или психогенная, или смешанная, , в т.ч. [в соответствии с IASP (International Association for the Study of Pain - Международной ассоциацией по изучению боли)] – острая или подострая, или хроническая);
2.3. дать подробную информацию в отношении клинической феноменологии, имеющейся у вас боли (это порядка 8 – 10 параметров боли и их патокинез в пространственно-временном континууме);
2.4. изложить историю заболевания [и жизни];
2.5. указать имеющуюся непереносимость к.-л. лекарственных средств (в т.ч. аллергию на лекарственные средства);
2.6. перечислить имеющиеся у вас сопутствующие заболевания (если таковые имеются);
2.7. помимо того что вы указали перечень «неэффективных» лекарственных средств (НПВП, анальгетики), необходимо указать «как вы их принимали» (кратность, длительность, однократная и суточная доза / дозы и т.д.), а также какие еще [помимо НПВП и анальгетиков] принимали / принимаете лекарственные средства;
2.8. предоставить данные терапевтического, неврологического осмотра, данные осмотра опорно-двигательного аппарата (костномышечой системы, в т.ч. согласно требований вертебрологии).

И только после ответа на все вопросы, поставленные в пунктах 2.1. – 2.8, возможно кто-нибудь даст ответ на ваш вопрос (не сочтите за занудство, но такова реальная [должная] медицинская практика).


----------



## Андреeй (10 Сен 2011)

Наверное, я неправильно сформулировал вопрос. Какое НПВС самое безвредное? Что из них безопаснее для остального организма употреблять в течение длительного времени?


----------



## Asper (10 Сен 2011)

Андреeй написал(а):


> Наверное, я неправильно сформулировал вопрос. Какое НПВС самое безвредное? *Что из них безопаснее для остального организма* употреблять в течение длительного времени?



Парацетамол (ацитаминофен), но у него слабая противовоспалительная активность (он хорош как анальгетик и как антипиретик).

Рекомендую вам ознакомиться со следующим !

*Учитывая то что*:

*"Следует считать аксиомой: *в эквивалентных дозах и при достаточном времени наблюдения (хотя бы несколько дней) все НПВП — как _селективные_, так и _неселективные_ — демонстрируют одинаковую эффективность. ... (и далее) Основным различием между этими препаратами является, безусловно, частота класс-специфических осложнений, прежде всего со стороны желудочно-кишечного тракта и сердечно-сосудистой системы, поскольку именно риск развития этих побочных эффектов является основным фактором, ограничивающим применение НПВП (*источник *[статья]: "Целекоксиб, эторикоксиб, мелоксикам и нимесулид: достоинства и недостатки" д.м.н. А.Е. Каратеев).

*Поэтому необходимо знать о п**ринципах рационального применения НПВП *(©):

*1-й П р и н ц и п*: любое лекарственное средство (в т.ч. НПВП) должно применяться только по назначению – рекомендации, - врача (в общем то на этом принципе можно было бы и остановиться, поскольку рекомендация врача есть результат его большой «аналитической работы» в отношении оценки состояния пациента, учета сопутствующей патологии, определения показаний и противопоказаний к назначению того или иного НПВП и в отношении десятка других параметров, учитываемых при назначении лекарственного средства, что избавляет пациента от «опасной необходимости выбирать» лекарственное средство [НПВП] самостоятельно или по «рекомендации третьего лица»; но реальность такова, что к врачу часто невозможно (сложно) попасть, в связи с несовершенством организации амбулаторной службы или недостатком врачей, или «просто нет времени для посещения врача», поэтому возникает необходимость раскрыть «внутреннюю структуру» проблемы «принципы эффективного и безопасного применения НПВП», что позволит избежать как врачам, так и пациентам многих ошибок и осложнений при назначении НПВП).

*(!) *Также следует упомянуть о базовом принципе терапии в отношении любой патологии, сопровождающейся неспецифическим воспалением и болью (без причисления ему [то есть принципу] порядкового номера): лечение должно быть по возможности этио-патогенетическим (то есть направленным на устранение причин, вызывающих боль), а не симптоматическим; это наиболее радикальный подход, дающий быстрый положительный результат (исключение составляют инкурабельные заболевания, например, некоторые злокачественные заболевания и др.).

*2-й П р и н ц и п*: в эквивалентных дозах и при достаточном времени наблюдения (хотя бы несколько дней) все НПВП - как селективные, так и неселективные - демонстрируют одинаковую эффективность; выбор конкретного НПВП должен быть основан на класс-специфических осложнениях того или иного НПВП, прежде всего со стороны желудочно-кишечного тракта и сердечно-сосудистой системы (поскольку именно риск развития этих побочных эффектов является основным фактором, ограничивающим применение НПВП); с учетом сопутствующей патологии или сопутствующих состояний (беременность, кормление грудью и др.) и с учетом индивидуальной чувствительности (восприимчивости) к конкретному препарату (НПВП), выявленной в результате применения того или иного НПВП (у конкретного пациента) в прошлом; к примеру, для метамизола натрия [анальгин] зарегистрировано лишь 2-4% «нечувствительных пациентов, для лорноксикама [ксефокам] – примерно 2%, для диклофенака натрия [вольтарен, диклофенак, ортофен и др.] – до 25%.

*3-й П р и н ц и п* (принцип своевременности введения): интервал между введениями препарата должен определяться в соответствии со степенью тяжести боли и фармакокинетическими особенностями действия препарата и его лекарственной формы; дозы должны вводиться регулярно для того, чтобы предотвратить боль, а не устранять ее после того, как она возникает; возможно использование лекарственных средств длительного действия, но они должны быть дополнены (при необходимости !) препаратами быстрого действия для снятия внезапной боли; следует помнить, что тактической задачей является подбор дозы, которая избавила бы пациента от боли на период до введения следующей дозы; для этого крайне важно регулярно следить за уровнем боли и вносить необходимые коррективы.

*4-й П р и н ц и п*: необходимо избегать одновременного введения (применения) нескольких препаратов, принадлежащих к НПВП (т.е. медикаментов, принадлежащих к одной группе) например, ибупрофена, индометацина, ацетилсалициловой кислоты, диклофенака, нимесулида, мелоксикама и т.д. (в случае, необходимости назначения НПВП, пациенту принимающего препарата ацетилсалициловой кислоты для профилактики тромбообразования, - необходимо назначать параллельно терапию для профилактики осложнений со стороны желудочно-кишечного тракта – см. далее); одновременное применение 2 и более препаратов из группы НПВП нерационально* (в отношении повышения эффективности противовоспалительной и анальгетический терапии) и имеет высокий риск осложнений (в том числе фатальных) со стороны разливных органов и систем.

*Исключением является возможность применения парацетамола в сочетании с каким-либо другим НПВС для усиления анальгезирующего эффекта.

*5-й П р и н ц и п*: во время применения НПВП (и анальгетика) следует одновременно уделять внимание терапии сопутствующих нежелательных симптомов (изжога, тошнота, запоры).

*6-й П р и н ц и п* (принцип адекватности способа введения): предпочтение должно отдаваться оральному введению препарата, поскольку это наиболее простой, наиболее эффективный и наименее болезненный путь введения для большинства пациентов; ректальное, подкожное и внутривенное введение практически всегда служит альтернативой оральному применению; по возможности следует избегать внутримышечных инъекций по причине их болезненности (особенно это относится к педиатрической практике).

*7-й П р и н ц и п*: при длительном курсовом назначении (например, в ревматологии) НПВП принимают после (или во время) еды. Но для получения быстрого анальгезирующего или жаропонижающего эффекта предпочтительнее назначать их за 30 минут до или через 2 часа после еды, запивая 1/2-1 стаканом воды (с учетом сопутствующей патологии желудочно-кишечного тракта), также возможно применение растворимых в воде форм НПВП (например, «нимесил» или водорастворимый («шипучий») аспирин) или «рапид-формы» НПВП (непример, «раптен-рапид», «ксефокам-рапид») после приема в течение 15 минут желательно не ложиться в целях профилактики развития эзофагита.

*8-й П р и н ц и п*: выбор НПВП необходимо также основывать на градации факторов риска (см. следующее сообщение).


----------



## Asper (10 Сен 2011)

продолжение ...

*8-й П р и н ц и п*: выбор НПВП необходимо также основывать на градации факторов риска.

Умеренный риск:

(1) НПВП-гастропатия: 1 - пожилой возраст без дополнительных факторов риска; 2 – язвы в анамнезе (редкие рецидивы язв); 3 – прием глюкокортикоидов; 4 – курение и прием алкоголя; 5 – инфицированность H. Pylori.

(2) Кардиоваскулярные катастрофы: 1 – компенсированная лечением артериальная гипертензия и сердечная недостаточность; 2 – наличие «традиционных» кардиоваскулярных факторов риска при отсутствии признаков ИБС, подтвержденных клинически или инструментальными методами.

Высокий риск:

(1) НПВП-гастропатия: 1 – язвенный анамнез; 2 – прием аспирина, антикоагулянтов и иных препаратов, влияющих на свертываемость крови.

(2) Кардиоваскулярные катастрофы: 1 - некомпенсированная артериальная гипертония и сердечная недостаточность, неосложненная ИБС.

Очень высокий риск:

(1) НПВП-гастропатия: 1 – язвы, осложненные кровотечением или перфорацией; 2 – часто рецидивирующие язвы (особенно НПВП-индуцированные); 3 – комбинация двух факторов риска и более.

(2) Кардиоваскулярные катастрофы: 1 – ИБС + перенесенный ИМ (инфаркт миокарда) или операции (аортокоронарное шунтирование, эндоваскулярное стентирование и др.), а также ишемический инсульт.

*Алгоритм выбора конкретного НПВП с учетом факторов риска лекарственных осложнений*:

Вначале необходимо оценить: 1 – степень риска ЖКТ- и кардиоваскулярных осложнений; 2 – наличие диспепсии; 3 – наличие серьезных хронических заболеваний*; 4 – кожные реакции на НПВП в анамнезе.

Если выше перечисленные факторы отсутствуют, то возможно назначение любых неселективных НПВП: ацеклофенак, диклофенак, ибупрофен, кетопрофен (2-я линия: индометацин, пироксикам, лорноксикам, напроксен); могут быть назначены и селективные НПВП на усмотрение лечащего врача.

*Препараты выбора при серьезных коморбидных заболеваниях (1) гепатобилиарной системы: мелоксикам, целекоксиб; (2) почек: мелоксикам, целекоксиб (при ХПН доза не более 7,5 мг и 100-200 мг/сут соответственно); (3) болезнь Крона, НЯК: селективные НПВП; (4) бронхиальная астма: селективные НПВП; (5) кожные реакции на НПВП: мелоксикам.

Если отсутствуют факторы риска и хронические заболевания, но имеется диспепсия, то в этом случае назначают ацеклофенак, ибупрофен или селективный НПВП (с/без гастропротекторов).

Если имеется риск развития осложнений со стороны сердечно-сосудистой системы, то при (1) очень высоком риске избегают приема любых НПВП; при крайней необходимости применяют целекоксиб или напроксен (с ИПП – ингибиторами протоновой помпы, например, омепразол, пантопразол) + аспирин; при (2) высоком риске назначают: целекоксиб + аспирин; при (3) умеренном риске назначают по выбору: 1 - напроксен, 2 - ибупрофен.

Если имеется риск развития ЖКТ-осложнений, то при (1) очень высоком риске назначают целекоксиб + ИПП; при (2) высоком риске назначают по выбору: 1 - нимесулид + ИПП, 2 - мелоксикам + ИПП, 3 - целекоксиб; при (3) умеренном риске назначают любой селективный НПВП или неселективный НПВП + ИПП.

Если имеется сочетание факторов риска со стороны ЖКТ и сердечно-сосудистой системы то назначают: целекоксиб + аспирин + ИПП.

Источник: клинические рекомендации «Применение нестероидных противовоспалительных препаратов» А.Е. Каратаев, Н.Н. Яхно, Л.Б. Лазебник, М.Л. Кукушкин, В.Н. Дроздов, В.А. Исаков, Е.Л. Насонов; ООО «ИМА-ПРЕСС», 2009.

САМОЛЕЧЕНИЕ МОЖЕТ ПРИЧИНИТЬ ВРЕД ВАШЕМУ ЗДОРОВЬЮ​


----------



## Андреeй (10 Сен 2011)

Asper, спасибо за информацию. Прочитав вышеизложенное, с учетом разных назначений разных врачей, у которых я успел побывать, я назначил себе:
1. Катодолон - 100 мг 3 раза в день до исчезновения болей;
2. Артрофоон - 3 раза в день курс 100 таблеток;
3. Детралекс - 500 мг 3 раза в день курс 60 таблеток;
4. Нейромультивит - 3 раза в день курс 40 таблеток;
5. В тяжелых случаях одноразовые приемы диклофенака.


----------



## Asper (10 Сен 2011)

В добрый путь (но с врачами)!


----------



## Андреeй (10 Сен 2011)

Еще мне посоветовали злоупотреблять блюдами из желатина, это, якобы, тоже самое, что кушать хондопротекторы.


----------



## Asper (10 Сен 2011)

Андреeй написал(а):


> Еще мне посоветовали злоупотреблять блюдами из желатина, это, якобы, тоже самое, что кушать хондопротекторы.


На форуме есть "большая" тема о хондропротекторах, и о желатине в ней тоже рассуждали! (найдите через поиск и почитайте кто и что об этом думает).


----------



## Андреeй (10 Сен 2011)

Asper написал(а):


> На форуме есть "большая" тема о хондропротекторах, и о желатине в ней тоже рассуждали! (найдите через поиск и почитайте кто и что об этом думает).


Спасибо! А я думал, что это новое чудодейственное средство в лечение хондодефицитных заболеваний ))


----------



## gudkov (10 Сен 2011)

Asper написал(а):


> Парацетамол (ацитаминофен), но у него слабая противовоспалительная активность (он хорош как анальгетик и как антипиретик).



Подтверждаю, в тех редких случаях когда у меня болит голова, парацетамол снимает боль за полчаса, и стоит копейки, за то его и люблю)) Зубную боль тоже снимает эффективно (у меня по крайней мере), но ненадолго, часа на 2-3.


----------



## Андреeй (12 Окт 2011)

*Что вреднее: съесть таблетку, или потерпеть?*
*
*
Терпеть, наверное, тоже вредно, оно же не зря болит.


----------



## Hellen (28 Окт 2011)

Говорят, что Найс и Мовалис оказывают меньше побочных эффектов на другие органы и обезболивают при этом, хотя эти препараты и не НПВС.
А еще многим моим знакомым помогли сеансы гирудотерапии (лечение пиявками). Рассказывали, что после нескольких сеансов боли прошли и долго не возобновлялись. Сама никак не решусь попробовать.


----------



## Енотик (29 Окт 2011)

А что можно сказать про Ксефокам (лорноксикам)? Как часто можно принимать? Что  ожидать из побочек?
Спасибо!


----------

